# Awaiting our first ever birth!- IN LABOR 12/13!!



## barrelracin85 (Jan 23, 2016)

I wanted to start a thread for the first birth we will have on our little farm. We have a small herd of 3 commercial does. This is the only doe currently showing pregnancy however I believe she bred very early. My other two bred late September and early October. This is her first pregnancy so I've been pleasantly surprised by her bag progression. I don't plan to milk her but I am hoping this means no milking issues for the kids.

Here is momma (3 y/o Kiko/Boer cross)


















We had two bucks running with her over the summer. They are full brothers (twins). 2 y/o Kikos (I'm guessing crossed possibly with a dairy breed):


















Bag shots:









I am guessing we are 4-6 weeks away but it's honestly anyone's guess at this point. Here is to hoping for twin does! One can dream right?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Happy kidding!!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

They are all so pretty! Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## Jrsno1fan (Aug 19, 2017)

My Bonnie looks like she about doubled in size overnight. How's yours. I can't see some of your pics they're red x's. Is she developing an udder yet?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I too see red X's.


----------



## barrelracin85 (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## barrelracin85 (Jan 23, 2016)

Hopefully that picture stays up. I'm not sure why some went to red Xs in my first post. I still think we have another few weeks but again this one is anyone's guess!


----------



## barrelracin85 (Jan 23, 2016)

Jrsno1fan said:


> My Bonnie looks like she about doubled in size overnight. How's yours. I can't see some of your pics they're red x's. Is she developing an udder yet?












My Sassy is getting bigger. She's pretty short and squatty so she's always looked wider than my other 2. Still no bag development on her but I did notice some change in her teats last weekend. She's even crankier than normal so I have to zoom from afar lol


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Oh, yeah...they're definitely making progress! Kidding time is always an adventure, but your first one... I'm only in my 4th kidding season, so I still remember #1. So exciting!!! Hope it all goes well and you get lots of healthy babies!


----------



## Jrsno1fan (Aug 19, 2017)

Bonnie saying hi to Sassy














Wow it's amazing how much ours look exactly alike.


----------



## Jrsno1fan (Aug 19, 2017)

And they’re due on the exact same date. That’s awesome.


----------



## barrelracin85 (Jan 23, 2016)

Jrsno1fan said:


> And they're due on the exact same date. That's awesome.


It will be fun to see what they each have!

I do have a third doe due but I'm not 100% sure she took. She's 2 weeks behind Sassy so I'm hoping to see a belly soon. She's a lot taller than Sassy too though and if it's a single she may not show for several more weeks.


----------



## barrelracin85 (Jan 23, 2016)

Jrsno1fan said:


> Bonnie saying hi to Sassy
> View attachment 124749
> 
> 
> She is so cute. If Sassy gives me that look I have to be prepared to run haha


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Good luck! Pretty goats


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Coming along nicely. 

Can't wait to see the kiddo's.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Looking good


----------



## barrelracin85 (Jan 23, 2016)

We are in labor!! She picked an insanely windy day so I've had to do a little wind blocking. It's 50 degrees though and the winds are out of the south so not too chilly. But the sweetest part is today is also my 2 year old daughters birthday! She's just started having contractions (I'm assuming- she does a really fast heavy breathing/morning/talking every 5 minutes or so). I have to go get my kids from school in 30 minutes so I'm sure she'll pop them out while I'm gone!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Oh yay!! Hopefully she'll wait until you get back


----------



## barrelracin85 (Jan 23, 2016)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Oh yay!! Hopefully she'll wait until you get back


I'm sure she will. That would just be my luck  This is her first birth so I'm expecting it to take quite a while. Preferably before nightfall though lol


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh no no - if she is already laying down for contractions she should have them well before nightfall! (I guess depending on your timezone)


----------



## barrelracin85 (Jan 23, 2016)

SalteyLove said:


> Oh no no - if she is already laying down for contractions she should have them well before nightfall! (I guess depending on your timezone)


Hopefully!! We are on CST. It's 3:00 pm so about 2 hours until dark. I didn't see any heavy pushing or anything bulging yet last I checked. I'm trying to give her peace as she's not necessarily a pet and I don't want to make her nervous standing over her.


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Yay!!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Good luck!!!!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Hurray! Good luck!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Happy, healthy kidding.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## barrelracin85 (Jan 23, 2016)

Thanks! Still nothing outstanding to report. She did have white discharge but no real pushing as of yet.


----------



## MtnRidgeFarm (Dec 6, 2017)

Exciting!! Can't wait to see those kids!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

YAY! Good luck!


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

I am very new here and was wondering if you had little ones yet


----------



## barrelracin85 (Jan 23, 2016)

We are uncomfortable. Head pushed against the hay. Still nothing visible in the rear


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Pictures?


----------



## barrelracin85 (Jan 23, 2016)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> Pictures?


Did my last one show up? I have to do them as attachments. For some reason they red x half the time if I don't.


----------



## barrelracin85 (Jan 23, 2016)

Y'all. She spit two out between my checking on her!! She's cleaning them now so I'll update genders and whatnot in a bit.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Darling little one I like your hay net I am making my own just like that but out of twine


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Congrats. Now watch to see if she passes the placenta.


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Hooray! What a good Mama!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Awesome!! Congrats


----------



## barrelracin85 (Jan 23, 2016)

Two bucks! Both are up and nursing well. She hadn't completely passed the placenta when I came back inside. I'm going to go out and check on her here in an hour or so. I wanted to give her some quiet time once I was sure they had both nursed. I'm not going to lie I'm really sad at least one wasn't a doe. Our plan is to sell all the bucks and keep does until we build a little herd. I was really hoping to be able to keep one of our first babies born. I'm very happy she did so well though!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Awww, they are so cute - congratulations!
I'm sorry that you didn't get a doe, but at least they are both healthy.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

What a sweet momma and precious babies. I am like you, I keep hoping my girls have girls because I plan to sell all the boys. I keep joking they will probably each have quad bucklings!


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Have you weighed them they look big


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Congrats!!


----------



## barrelracin85 (Jan 23, 2016)

Everyone looks great this morning. When I went back out last night Momma was having hard contractions again and was passing the placenta. She does still have a small string hanging this morning. Is that normal?










She is being a very good mother. She is super attentive. She's eating and drinking well and seems to be in good spirits.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Cute! Yes, a messy back end is normal for a few weeks post kidding.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

barrelracin85 said:


> I'm not going to lie I'm really sad at least one wasn't a doe. Our plan is to sell all the bucks and keep does until we build a little herd. I was really hoping to be able to keep one of our first babies born. I'm very happy she did so well though!


Congratulations! If you have time, you might consider keeping one of the bucklings as a wether and training him for pack and cart work. If your kids are in 4-H, there's a working goat project they could do.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Congrats on the two handsome little guys and a good mama! Glad the birth went flawlessly.


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

They are adorable!! That was my plan starting out with goats too. I got a doe and a wether to be her friend, planning to keep any doeling she had... Then she had triplet bucklings the first year, twin bucklings the next year, and buck doe twins last year! Haha! (I ended up buying two more does in the mean time) Best laid plans, right!?


----------



## barrelracin85 (Jan 23, 2016)

Damfino said:


> Congratulations! If you have time, you might consider keeping one of the bucklings as a wether and training him for pack and cart work. If your kids are in 4-H, there's a working goat project they could do.


Thank you. It's not necessarily the time it's more so the issue of space. We are a fairly small farm and I also have 4 horses and a pony. If we had more property I would definitely keep one as a pet! I set a rule for myself knowing I would want to keep them all lol. I just hope and pray my other doe that is for sure pregnant has at least one doe. Im pretty sure she has at least twins. I also have another doe but she isn't showing much of anything in the way of being pregnant now. She may just have a single and she's not due until the end of February so I'm still keeping my fingers crossed. I will be using my same buck for one more breeding season (unless we end up with all bucks then I can do two more years). I am pleased with the quality of these boys for sure. They are just commercial and it's mostly a hobby for us. It's very satisfying to know we have a solid doe with Momma. We started with 3 stunted does and 2 stunted bucks so seeing the fruition of it all is awesome!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All adorable.

I agree, she will clean out for about 2 weeks or so. 

The small string may be blood mucus discharge, this is normal. Glad all went well.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Those are some cute bucklings.


----------



## Jrsno1fan (Aug 19, 2017)

Oh my gosh! They are so cute. Congratulations.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They are so cute!!!


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Your bucklings are darling you will love it when they start doing thisarty:


----------



## barrelracin85 (Jan 23, 2016)

Thanks everyone! All is well!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

What a good mama! 

SO ADORABLE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------

